# Turkey Wingbones Wanted!



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

I build custom wingbones and am running on a short supplie of them I know turkey season is right around the corner so I know a lot of you guys are just gonna throw them away. I am willing to pay a small amount and shipping if anyone is interested??


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I have some and don't be afraid to talk to Steve about seasonal advertising.


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Yea I noticed they took my link out I will have to ask him about advertising Where abous are you located?? I live south of grand rapids but I will pay for the shipping. Thanks Again!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Owosso. Let me see what I've got - I believe it is parts of a couple of wings. I am saving my one complete set for my first attempt at a call.

I bought a wingbone call and really like the sound - different. Now, to have one from a bird I shot that I made.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

The D.N.R. in Lansing had a box of five:lol:


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok I understand that, I will take whatever I can get! Thanks!


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone else have any bones they are willing to donate?? I can trade one of my calls for some bones!:idea:


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

PM an address. I have a set + 1 piece.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

What bones exactly do you need? I don't have any laying around but should soon, good Lord willin'. I'll see if I can get some of my hunters wings too.


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Well there are three the first right off the bird its the largest, and there are one med. and small one conected to each other at the joint further up the wing. Thanks Again Guys!


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

My season opens Monday. I'll see if I can't get you a few.

I already threw all my Turkey hunting Magazines out in the woods , so the Turkeys should have them all read and know the plan by then ! LOL


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Now that season has opened anybody got some bones they dont need?? Dont throw em out!


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Ebowhunter I got your bones today!! Awsome man If I need any taxidermy I will go to you! Thanks again!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone tell me how to use a wing-bone call. A friend had one givin to him and can't figure it out, me neither! Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Panfishpuller....I have two that I can donate. I'm located in Caledonia.

Let me know how you'd like to retrieve.

Scott


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Anyone tell me how to use a wing-bone call. A friend had one givin to him and can't figure it out, me neither! Thanks in advance, Mike


 
The easiest way to use a wingbone is to put the tip of the small bone between your lips and pucker your lips together to make a kissing sound while you are sucking in. You'll get a weird sound at first, but keep trying. If you don't get a sound, pull the tip out slightly and try it again. The further up you go with the end of the call while playing it, it will make a higher pitch and the lower you go with the end it will make a lower pitch. With a little practice you can make kee kee's, clucks, yelps, kee kee runs and even gobbles. Good Luck!:coolgleam


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I just made my first one for a Wingbone call trade on the Tradgang forum. It came out structurally great, but my decorations ran a little during my clear coat application. Learned alot and I am building another right now. There is a great buildalong at this link

http://tradgang.com//noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=000058

Dan


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Panfishpuller,
Thanks, I'll pass it along.
Mike


----------

